# SLAM DUNK FISHING TOURNAMENT



## LPCOASTAL (Jul 22, 2009)

The Gulf Breeze High School Girls Basketball Team will be hosting the second annual SLAM DUNK FISHING TOURNAMENT. It will be held in Gulf Breeze, Florida at Shoreline Park boat launch. Last year there were 75 anglers who participated in this one day event. It proved to be enjoyable for all ages. We look forward to providing even more fun filled competition this year.

For additional information and sponsorship opportunities - contact Leo Pohlmann [email protected]

All proceeds benefit the Gulf Breeze Girls High School Basketball Team.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Other info might help. Entry fee, species, payout, etc....


----------

